
Show HN: HelpSite.io – Generate a beautiful FAQ and help site in minutes - helpsite
https://helpsite.io/
======
helpsite
Hey HN,

I started HelpSite.io because I was tired of choosing between always
reinventing the wheel when it came to building out a support center website
manually, or having to use a bulky tool like Zendesk that focuses on a million
different features, when all I care about is the hosted knowledge base
software.

A few nice things:

* Really fast search, powered by Algolia

* An intelligent contact form that auto-suggests articles

* A generous free plan which even supports custom domains (via CNAME).

[https://helpsite.io](https://helpsite.io)

I'd love to hear feedback and would be happy to answer any questions!

~~~
marcc
I really like the idea. What I don't see is anything about the content
creation pipeline. I've been looking for something like helpsite.io, but with
a really well done collaborative, markdown editor to publish the content. I
don't want to have to build a workflow of several different tools just to
publish a knowledgebase article.

Can you share how you envision a distributed team managing the content on a
helpsite.io account? Do you have a API I can use to ship content? Or are you
planning to solve this as part of the core product someday?

